# What plow for about $2000



## Mikek6 (Feb 20, 2016)

Needing a home plow for small acreage property. 150 ft drive, gravel, 30x120 gravel pad, then another drive about 100 ft to back barn, there is a round about behind the house but I don't normally drive on it when it snows.. but maybe with a plow I can use it in winter.. that is about 300 ft long, gravel. I'm going to need something that can do well at back plowing to get snow away from barn and outbuilding entrances. I've never owned a plow though I've done some plowing with a blade on an ATV and one on a Dodge truck at work.

With our snow here in northern Colorado it will be in use about 5-6 times a season. I own a Ford F350 6.0l diesel. Its not going on the road unless a neighbor asks for a help.

My initial research has me leaning towards something with a lift (electric), manual angling, max width the manufacture offers.. I've found info on the SnowBear, SnowBear Pro Shovel and Meyers that fall into my budget price. But I'm having issues sifting through all the reviews for plows with recommendations being given for $3000+ plows that I'm not interested in..

Thanks, Mike K.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

If you can get a Meyer in your price range I would go with that.


----------



## Mikek6 (Feb 20, 2016)

Meyer's Home Plow basic with electric lift is in price range but comes only in the 80" wide blade.. will that be wide enough?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Mikek6;2121027 said:


> Meyer's Home Plow basic with electric lift is in price range but comes only in the 80" wide blade.. will that be wide enough?


That's pretty small. It's only 6.5 feet wide. You will be running over your plowed snow packing it down and making it hard for a blade that light to scrape it up.

I would explore one of two options.

Number one save your time and money and hassle and pay a snow removal contractor to plow it for you. You said you are in northern Colorado I'm in norther Arizona. Prices will be different but probably not as much as between us and the east coast. We get an average of 103" of snow here a year in about 15 plow able events. You only need plowed 5-6 times a year so it probably won't cost much for a seasonal contract for you.

Number two get a used plow so you can get a 8.5 foot blade and still stay in your price range. Just don't forget about the cost to have the plow mounted on your truck weather it's new or used. Not sure what that would cost you there. I had a new Meyer super V2 mounted on my truck this year and the install labor cost was $1,200


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I wouldn't buy a blade you will be unhappy with, craigslist for awhile, you will find something.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Start looking for used plows. Seasons almost over, some places never got going. You will find something.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

When buying used always try to find a plow that came off the same vehicle as you want to put the plow on. Also make sure the plow coming with wiring and a controller. 
If you have to buy a mount, controller and wiring you can be looking at a pretty sizeable purchase.

Meyer and should bolt up to your truck. You can pick up a set of Buyers ProWings for about $200-250 to get another 22" of width.
http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/for/5401478803.html

Boss, not sure if it includes wiring harness also if need a truck mount it'll run about $500.00 new, you may find a used mount and save about $150.00.
http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/hvo/5406792121.html


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

heck if you were closer id sell you a myers 7.5 with a truck attached for 1500....i picked up a replacement


----------



## Mikek6 (Feb 20, 2016)

I sent a message to see if the Meyer plow still available.. its been on CL for a month. My other option is to get either the 88" Snowbear with Winch ($1550) or Proshovel with Actuator ($1880) for a 2" front mount hitch. But I'd like to know if the extra cash for the winch is worth it for my application.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mikek6;2121388 said:


> I sent a message to see if the Meyer plow still available.. its been on CL for a month. My other option is to get either the 88" Snowbear with Winch ($1550) or Proshovel with Actuator ($1880) for a 2" front mount hitch. But I'd like to know if the extra cash for the winch is worth it for my application.


I'd steer clear of the Snowbear and Proshovel, they're better suited to be used on a smooth hard/paved surface and you're pickup will fold them up like a pop can. I would holdout a while before buying something this season since we're on the tail end, plus with as warm/dry as it's been plows will be showing up on C-list.

You mentioned you have 5-6 storms a season that you need to plow so I assume you're out east and not along the foothills or in the mtns.


----------



## Mikek6 (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm along the front range.. about a mile from it.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mikek6;2121406 said:


> I'm along the front range.. about a mile from it.


Oh......I'm up against the FR in SW Larimer County. 
How was the wind for you this week, I had 65mph gust Thursday night.


----------



## Mikek6 (Feb 20, 2016)

BUFF;2121410 said:


> Oh......I'm up against the FR in SW Larimer County.
> How was the wind for you this week, I had 65mph gust Thursday night.


I was outside on Saturday it wasn't strong maybe 20 or so. Cheyenne got hammered! It's usually that way )


----------



## Mikek6 (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm close enough that simetimes it blows over my house.


----------



## Mikek6 (Feb 20, 2016)

I can afford the Meyer Homeplow but only in the 80" version.. but that is not wide enough?


----------



## awhip (Feb 6, 2015)

I'd much rather have one of the big names, you can definitely get a used fisher for under 2 grand around me on Craigslist. I sold my 8'boss for 1800 last year it was in great shape. 
I've got a 9' fisher I'll sell you at the end of the season and for $1000 but it's a little rough.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I would look for a heavier duty used blade. You need to keep in mind how much your truck weighs.  I can almost guarantee you can find one in a month or so for well under 2k. 
You may get a new blade but manual angling and a winch lift system will get old quick. 
What are you doing now for your driveway?


----------



## Mikek6 (Feb 20, 2016)

Okay... so there is a Meyer for sale.. I talked with the owner and in my price range. Its remote controlled up down and sideways, the motor/pumps rebuilt last year. He used it professionally on 12 contracts and he's upgraded to the Boss so its sitting unused. No rust.

The problem is there isn't a mount available for my 2005 Ford F-350 Diesel. 

He said its a Meyers Classic C. Its on a 2002 Ford now and I've seen on sites there are mounts for 2004 but not for 2005. One potential buyer didn't buy it cause of no mount for his 2005 Ford.

Can someone tell me what to do for a mount? I have until the 29'th to decide cause he's out of town.


----------



## Mikek6 (Feb 20, 2016)

allagashpm;2121903 said:


> What are you doing now for your driveway?


Nothing... just use the 4x4 and make a path on the driveway  The new BFG KO-2's are great! But now I need to have the rest of the property cleared for others to drive onto which includes moving 32' long trailers. That is why the 300' long round about needs cleared. Its never been cleared in the past and would go unused once the first snow hit. And there's a 120x60 foot gravel pad. It wasn't an issue prior to January but now its a multi-use property.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mikek6;2121927 said:


> Okay... so there is a Meyer for sale.. I talked with the owner and in my price range. Its remote controlled up down and sideways, the motor/pumps rebuilt last year. He used it professionally on 12 contracts and he's upgraded to the Boss so its sitting unused. No rust.
> 
> The problem is there isn't a mount available for my 2005 Ford F-350 Diesel.
> 
> ...


Read this post, there's a P/N for a headlight adapter you'll need.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=25555

Here's the mount for a 99-2004, yes it's not for a 2005 but you can get an idea if how it's mounted.
http://www.storksplows.com/meyer-17...ount-1999-2004-ford-f250-f350-super-duty.html

You'll have to modify the mount to work on your truck but it shouldn't be all the difficult and probably only have to deal with the support gussets that go back to the frame rail from the mount.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

2005 switch to coils didn't it? 

You'd probably be better off waiting until summer to find one. I mean if you have to you can get a new snow dogg for like $3800. I know that's more than $2k but you'd be ahead IMO. The home owner plows arent made for what you're doing with it


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Whiffyspark;2121945 said:


> 2005 switch to coils didn't it?
> 
> You'd probably be better off waiting until summer to find one. I mean if you have to you can get a new snow dogg for like $3800. I know that's more than $2k but you'd be ahead IMO. The home owner plows arent made for what you're doing with it


Yes they went to coils in '05, frame ear width are the same.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Forget the home plow. You need something that can handle the 350 and the gravel. As stated above its a bad time to be shopping. Give it sometime you will find a deal within your budget. You been without one, winter is on it's way out. 7.5 will be out there. . Good Luck


----------



## sebass (Feb 18, 2016)

I agree with the above stated. I had a blizzard 810 on a half ton. It was waaay to big for that. Now I got a Western 7'6 much of my time plowing my gravel drive is spent riding on the brakes so I don't fold the plow over and have it slam back so hard I'm worried it'll break welds. 
I'd like to get at least an 8'6 (or wings) because once it's turned my truck is wider than the plow and I end up driving over the edge of the bank and dumping snow back into my drive.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

where you at?...might have a deal for complete unit...upgrading my beater truck and plow, still on road, registered and inspected!


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

whatever you decide on, put a gravel guard on it....saves a lot of frustration if all you plow is stone


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I got a rubber cutting edge for my problem gravel jobs. Those gravel guards are cool, Don't know much about them.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

like this?...beater 1/ for sale when beater 2 is ready


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

oops. ..just noticed you are out in colorado! :waving:


----------

